# TOC Spoon Brake Hub



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 22, 2018)

I am wanting to set up a later model coaster brake, possibly a New Departure Model D , for a TOC style rear wheel spoon brake. Is it possible to gut the internal friction plates and modify the existing brake arm into a moving lever arm for connecting to 


 

 the rod to the spoon?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 22, 2018)

Not mine:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112817471268


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 22, 2018)

I just need the hub. I have the spoon.
Thanks


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 23, 2018)

Any help is very much appreciated....


----------

